

Brmjt; a gathering for Arabic programmers on Facebook - msamir
https://www.facebook.com/brmjt

======
msamir
I'm not aware of other facebook page that concentrate on functional
programming and free tools like this page, considering that most of Arabic
world is biased towards .NET platform

